# NXD - Nexted Group



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

Digislide (DGI) is an Australian based technology innovation company with officers positioned in Singapore and Rochester (USA). Digislide undertakes research and development, manufacturing, and marketing of projection and projector peripherals for consumer and professional markets.

http://www.digislide.com.au


----------



## mr. jeff (6 December 2013)

*Re: DGI - DGI Holdings*



Joe Blow said:


> Digislide (DGI) is an Australian based technology innovation company with officers positioned in Singapore and Rochester (USA). Digislide undertakes research and development, manufacturing, and marketing of projection and projector peripherals for consumer and professional markets.
> 
> http://www.digislide.com.au




I am participating in this move and I think it may be worth investigating the stock. 
Seems to have found some serious support recently and is entering the education tech sector - an area which really needs to grow with all the gadgets entering class rooms everywhere.

Technicals look like the run is medium in age - so be warned.





You can see the volume coming in seriously - I would look for a return and refusal of 2c with low selling volume - then a continuation. 

I have taken a small portion to watch with.
If anyone else looks at this or knows more, please add to this  thread - interested in all opinions, especially technicals.


----------



## System (11 April 2014)

On April 11th, 2014, DGI Holdings Limited (DGI) changed its name and ASX code to iCollege Limited (ICT).


----------



## greggles (16 January 2018)

iCollege Limited has been a standout performer over the last six months. It has rocketed from 1c to 9c since August 2017.

I haven't been following all the announcements but it certainly has built up some serious momentum. With a relatively small market cap of $14 million it has a lot of room to grow further.


----------



## Huskar (5 April 2020)

Just came across iCollege on a Sunday browse through ASX website. It is a collection of various training institutes for hospitality, healthcare, etc in Australia. Greggles post below about reaching 9c in Jan 2018 turned out to be close to the peak SP and it has since slid back to 3.6c. Current market cap now $20m, with ~$1m debt.

After a big bath write off of $11m in FY19, HY20 results showed interesting sales growth momentum at $7m with $100k loss or so and positive EBITDA for the first time, of ~$500k for the half-year. Looks like the new chairman, who is a Partner at a Qld firm has done a good job together with the CEO, at cutting costs and focusing the business.

But then they went and purchased an Indian coding school at the end of December, issuing shares to do so. Fortunately the purchase price was only ~$360k and this seems to have bought them 100 students. Apparently the coding school can be integrated into existing capabilities in Australia. 

The CEO has around 14% of shares. 

Vocational training will be in for a short-term hit I think with Corona but medium term outlook may be interesting as those laid off need to re-skill. 

Always interesting to hunt around the microcap dregs of the market and "pull the string" a little. I won't be buying but may revisit at a later date.


----------



## greggles (8 April 2021)

Huskar said:


> Vocational training will be in for a short-term hit I think with Corona but medium term outlook may be interesting as those laid off need to re-skill.
> 
> Always interesting to hunt around the microcap dregs of the market and "pull the string" a little. I won't be buying but may revisit at a later date.




ICT may be worth revisiting now, they just reported record financial performance in the most recent quarter. Share price just hit 15c today.


----------



## System (12 December 2022)

On December 12th, 2022, iCollege Limited (ICT) changed its name and ASX code to Nexted Group Limited (NXD).


----------

